# Vampire graves discovered in Poland



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

I knew they existed...

http://news.yahoo.com/vampire-graves-uncovered-poland-181147837.html


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Ohhh, that was educational!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Cool. Since they are dead, where is the proof that they are vampires? They could just have bad dental hygeine..

Just kidding. That was a pretty good read, though.


----------



## kauldron (Oct 17, 2011)

Good find Copchick, I liked the story.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Cool history lesson there, make sure you deal with Vampires properly or you will be sorry,


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

OMG!!!!!!!
I just dropped my father off at the airport on Friday and he flew to Poland for vacation. He told me about this story on the way to the airport. Too funny to see this thread. Lol! Thanks CC!


----------



## Gorylovescene (Sep 18, 2011)

Very interesting! Thanks for sharing. It's wonderful to see how far science has advanced today... though I'm pretty sure people will always enjoy playing the blame game when things happen that are frightening and not easily explained.


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 31, 2013)

Strange story! Thanks for sharing!


----------

